# Other > Off Topic >  3D Printing boosts medical/surgical models and devices

## samoel_666

medical.jpg
Hey guys!I hope you have a good day3D Printing boosts medical/surgical models and devicesAll doctors and surgeons need to simulate their operation before action, just like pilots. It’s the matter of life and death and any mistake can be brutal. This is where 3D Printing comes in and can guide professionals through their operations. The Stratasys J750 Polyjet 3D Printer is here for medical device makers and surgeons, now available in Toronto, Canada!How does 3D Printing help manufacture medical devices?Before adopting additive manufacturing in medical sector, designers and engineers used to prepare designs and manufacture model by conventional methods. It means they had to design a device in CAD files and deliver it to CNC machines. Just like any mass production line. But Additive manufacturing came in let doctors make devices that is optimized and corrected multiple times. This way, medical devices are now more advanced than anytime and they are extremely more efficient.learn more :https://www.3dman.ca/3d-printing-in-medical/

----------


## Luciy Frank

I fond some useful article in stda

----------


## samoel_666

> Yeah, that's amazing! This way we will be able to save a lot of money, because those 3D things will cost less, I guess. Also, it's possible that in the future we will be also able to print whole organs, and that is the most insane thing I can imagine right now.


Thank you for your comment.

----------


## TeddyBear

Thank you for the information

----------


## web designer expert

The Certified Professional Medical Auditor degree is a certification program that is offered by the National Quality Improvement Program, that covers all areas of medical auditing, including patient safety, quality improvement, and medical cost control. Click here to visit blood kit ,The certification allows a medical auditor to provide medical audits for risk-based projects as well as for clinical audits.

----------


## web designer expert

3D Printing is a great way to help surgeons and doctors create models and designs to enhance their ability to operate on patients. For example, 3D Printing has been used to make prosthetic limbs that surgeons can use in surgeries. Click here to check limbs.

----------


## ClaudeWaldow

Hey Samoel, this is absolutely incredible! While I heard about 3D printing several times, I never thought it could be useful for medical purposes! I am a young doctor, and I'd be incredibly grateful if you could also share some pics of the coolest models and devices. I'm so happy that medicine is progressing so quickly. It's quite painful to see our parents and grandparents aging, and I'd give everything to provide them with the best possible medical care. I've recently found out about the team, and I will definitely turn for their help to take care of my beloved grandmom. Cheers!

----------


## Axel

But I don't want homecare assistance in Palm Beach, it's too far to travel and I don't even have a passport.

----------

